

Can I Interest You In a Stem-Cell Burger? - AndyW42
http://www.unlimitedmagazine.com/2011/03/can-i-interest-you-in-a-stem-cell-burger/
The wild world of in-vitro meat.
======
spicycat
Yum, sign me up! Meat without the animal cruelty and unsanitary conditions
sounds like a win for everyone involved. It may also end up being far cheaper
than 'natural' meat, due to economies of scale and fewer processing steps.

On a side note, we'll be able to have chicken grown in steak-sized and steak-
textured pieces, or have a beef drumstick, or REAL turkey bacon. The future
has so many cool new recipes!

